# Treating Rat Lice



## Biku (Mar 12, 2014)

I've been trying many different ways to treat the lice, trying to find a solution that doesn't rip a hole in my wallet and works well for my three ratties. What are some good ways to treat it? I was using Beaphar spot on, but it was starting to cost too much for me so I'm currently using some mite and lice spray I got from my local pet store. The employee I spoke to owns rats and they said it's what they use for theirs to prevent and treat it so I thought I'd give it a shot, but I'd still love to hear any other suggestions!


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

http://ratfanclub.org/skin.html go down to the flea and lice treatment part of the page I have done what she suggested on three separate occasions and it worked completely. The horse worming paste that she suggests is only like $3 before shipping if you look it up on google or if you have a store nearby that sells stuff for horses you might be able to get it there. What do you mean the other stuff you were using was to expensive if you are doing it right you only need to treat for 3-4 weeks and it shouldn't come back and it sounds like you have bought stuff multiple times.


----------



## Biku (Mar 12, 2014)

It kept recurring and at the time I had 4 rats. I was getting it off amazin for $20 for 4 treatments.


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

If it kept reacurring you weren't doing something right or the meds you were using weren't good enough. You need to treat every rat in the house for three or four weeks, either throw out all there current bedding and toys or freeze them for a few days, and clean there cage completely once or twice during the treatment.


----------



## Biku (Mar 12, 2014)

That's exactly what I would do. It seemed like if I missed treating them for even a week the lice were back and eating away and my poor ratties. I switched litters recently and it seems to be helping a lot, though.


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

It could have been the bedding you were buying already had lice in it a lot of people recommend freezing your rats bedding and food for a day or two before using it to kill any mite or lice that might already be in it and if you kept having it come back it is an even better idea. I would try a treatment of the ivermectin(horse worming paste) and freeze your next batch of bedding just to make sure. Your rats should not always seem to have lice and I am pretty sure it is not healthy to keep treating them for it.


----------



## Biku (Mar 12, 2014)

Sounds good. I'll definitely try that


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Regardless of the treatment route you decide, I'd highly recommend doing olive oil baths. This is where you take about two tablespoons of olive oil and rub it into everyone's coats, avoiding eyes and ears. This smothers mites and lice and soothes the skin at the same time. It doesn't need rinsed and it's perfectly safe for them to groom off.


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> Regardless of the treatment route you decide, I'd highly recommend doing olive oil baths. This is where you take about two tablespoons of olive oil and rub it into everyone's coats, avoiding eyes and ears. This smothers mites and lice and soothes the skin at the same time. It doesn't need rinsed and it's perfectly safe for them to groom off.


I tried doing that with mayonnaise once since I knew it worked on human lice and it was gross and they smelled like mayonnaise for the next month or two so don't do it with mayonnaise


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

No, don't do it with mayonnaise. There's no point. It has to be olive oil.


----------

